# ESSO Tanker crew 1964-1970



## Carl Almond (May 9, 2021)

Hi everyone.I am trying to trace any galley/pantry crew members that worked on the Esso Warwickshire, Esso Oxford, Esso Lancashire, Esso Preston between 1964- 1970. My brothers Roy Almond and Gary Almond worked on the tankers at the same time. One 2nd Cook i worked with was John Lowe and a Chief Cook called Percy. I cant remember Percys surname but he certainly was a character-always had a lit cigarette behind his ear and played the violin!


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Carl this may be a good place to look 








British Ships Crews ABs, Stewards,Galley,Motormen,(Stories,Photos,Films, | Facebook


This group is for British Ships Crews, Stories, Photos, Films. Cargo, Tankers, Passenger/Cruise, Bulk, Ferries, Container, Coasters, ABs, Stewards, Motormen, Galley, Officers....From 1930 to the...




www.facebook.com


----------

